# [EVDL] how to charge 12 volt deep cycle batteries from the static electricity in the



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here is a well known, easily buildable ways to charge even large 
batteries from the air alone using a long antennae wire. You can 
recharge a deep cycle 12 volt batteries in about 3 days with a simply 
home made device for parts costing about $20.

(I post this because someone might only drive their scooter once every 3 
days or may want to take this device if they ever scoot far far from an 
outlet  (would work well in the dry desert air) AND just to show that 
so many of these free energy or magnet systems may actually be tapping 
well known non controversial electrical energy sources in the atmosphere.)


a diagram is on the web page.


*The Capacitive Battery Charger*
By: Mitch
http://www.angelfire.com/ak5/energy21/capacitorcharger.htm

Below is an interesting article indicating that it is possible to
collect free electrical energy from the atomosphere is indeed possible
at only $10

What would you say if I told you it is possible to build an effective
simple battery charger that has no moving parts, has no generator, works
day or night, and has no solar cells? What if I told you this could be
done with a few scrounged parts for which $10 would be an exorbitant price?

Just about every Ham operator knows better than to disconnect an antenna
and then pick it up later by the connector and touch a ground. Enormous
charges can build up on an insulated wire and the longer the wire the
more charge that will build. Most all of us have learned to pick up the
coax and tap or hold the antenna against the case of the radio to bleed
off this charge. How few of us have ever been so poor as to have to
think about how they can use this free energy. Wiley Almond, told me how
to do this a few years ago. When he was a kid in the depression, buying
batteries to listen to his homebrew 2 tube regen radio was out of the
question. So they used the long wire antenna they had scrounged from an
old telegraph line to charge the batteries so they could listen to the
radio.

What Wiley did at the rip old age of 12 or 13 was hook a sparkplug to
the end of the wire and then run the ground end (where the threads are)
into a 12 volt coil off an old A model, but any old coil will do. The
bottom connector of the coil that used to go to the points is hooked to
the positive side of the battery. The negative side of the battery is
hooked to a good earth ground and a 1 to 3 KV capacitor (a few
picofarred type like those found in the horizontal section of a
television chassis) is hooked from ground back to the wire where the top
of the sparkplug is connected. That's it! Nothing should be touching
ground except the ground post of the battery. Wiley was using about 200
feet of insulated wire and it will completely charge a 12 volt deep
cycle every 2 or 3 days! A thousand feet of wire will do it a lot
quicker but the voltages approach lethal levels.

What is behind this feat is that a very long wire acts like a capacitor
and builds a charge on the wire. When a few thousand volts are reached,
it will discharge by "sparking" across the sparkplug. The sparkplug
delivers the charge to the coil that downconverts it to a few hundred
volts and pulses the battery, kind of "squirting" a charge into it. The
weather controls how much static electricity is in the air. Wind and
super cold air seem to really make you think you can weld with this
thing! I hooked a small neon bulb to a full wave loop on winter nigh
when it was snowing with a high wind and the bulb burned continuously
all night long! The higher you get the wire of the ground the better.
The wire has to be completely insulated. It doesn't seem to make any
difference whether you lay it out in a straight line or weave it back
and forth. Length is the thing here, not size. Old phone wire, old coax
from the cable company, anything that is insulated and long will do the
job. I use my Ham radio antennas, as they are up and long already. This
thing will weld the fillings in your teeth together if you are not
careful with it!

Maybe next time I will tell you about the time I went by to see old
Wiley, and asked his wife his whereabouts. She shook her head and
replied that he was in his shop, listening to the radio by candlelight.
She was not lying either! He was sitting in his shop with about 30
thermocouples he had made wired in series and formed into a circle with
the centers in a tight circle on a homemade stand. Under the stand, in
the center, was a kerosene lamp with the flame heating the
thermocouples. 2 clip leads were hooked to a small transistor radio and
he was enjoying the local country music station. He just winked at me
and asked if I had ever enjoyed listening to the radio by candlelight.

CU 73 AE4YW Mitch

Here is something along similar lines ,but I afraid I don't know much
about it ,it might be worth a try.





> Geopilot wrote:
> > I'll believe it when I see it but apparently it is based on the work of
> > this man
> >
> ...


----------

